# New and need hand-holding (scape my tank!)



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

So I've been keeping fish on and off for over 20 year. Got back into it a few years ago. Have never done live plants in all that time. After drooling over the natural aquascapes online I finally decided to give it a go. So yesterday I replaced my gravel with Controsoil and put some Manten stone in. Thinsg did not go as I envisioned and I need some help. 

Here are pictures of what I'm working with. It's a 15g Aqua Japan. I have a few more pieces of Manten stone, small ones, that I don't use. I have background plants on order. PLants on way: Eleocharis vivipara (tall hairgrass), Ludwigia super red and Vallisneria Asiatica. 

I also have foreground plants I haven't put in yet because honestly, I just look at the tank and am regretting this overhaul. I have about 6 more Anubia nana petite, some microswoard and rotala bonsai (midground?). I also have some moss balls I was going to unball and use on rocks. 

first pic is What I envisioned was from Glass Aqua's "shop this look". 

This did not go nearly as envisioned to say the least. Here is what I have as of this sad sad moment.


----------



## MNBassin (May 29, 2018)

Honestly I think that's a good lookin start. Just continue to fill things in, specifically with some of taller plants in the left back corner, and let em grow. Initial plantings always look a little sad because they haven't grown out and filled in space, so just be patient.


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks. You like the rock placement then? I planted more just now, and will leave it alone and see.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

its all about scale.

a small window looking into a mountain side filled with detailed greenery.

fill your tank with rocks. with whatever gaps in between fill it with plants. element of sand will give it depth.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm starting to learn with these styles of aquascapes, you need to get twice as much hardscape material as you think you'll need. By the time you cull out odd pieces, you may find that you still need twice as much! lol


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

So you all think I need to add more rocks?


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

tracyree said:


> So you all think I need to add more rocks?


If you are aiming for that look from the inspiration pic you posted, then yes. Otherwise, you could get creative with plant choices and work with what you have. That other tank looks much smaller than yours. Nano tanks are easier to scape but harder to maintain stable water parameters. There's always trade-offs.

As long as the tank brings you enjoyment, that's all that matters in the end. :wink2:


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks. I think I've given up on the inspiration tank. LOL Right now I'm just trying to make what I have look good. I'll play around with adding what I have left and see if it helps.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

tracyree said:


> So you all think I need to add more rocks?


I think so. build a mountain side. 

slopes and hills

little rocks in between to give it details.

use the full height of the tank. reach your rocks to the top of the water surface


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

IntotheWRX said:


> I think so. build a mountain side.
> 
> slopes and hills
> 
> ...


Thanks. I haven't had a lot of luck placing stones. Boo


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

tracyree said:


> Thanks. I haven't had a lot of luck placing stones. Boo


i tried. when tank clears enough to get a picture, ill get one. lol


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

tracyree said:


> Thanks. I haven't had a lot of luck placing stones. Boo


Practice makes perfect. I spent a whole week and probably 15+ hours working on my hardscape for my 75 gallon tank.


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, here is what I have now. I have to stop messing with it today as I'm making myself nuts. I can't see it as a while right now, so it's break time 

Any and all suggestions welcome!!


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

To me, it's looking much better, not only the scape but the planting as well. All seems to have more purpose, tho make sure the rhizeom plants, the anubias/buce are not buried in the substrate. Looks like some might be. 

All in all much better. I'd say next time you try to slope from front to back instead of from the center and out. Looks pretty good though.


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

swarley said:


> To me, it's looking much better, not only the scape but the planting as well. All seems to have more purpose, tho make sure the rhizeom plants, the anubias/buce are not buried in the substrate. Looks like some might be.
> 
> All in all much better. I'd say next time you try to slope from front to back instead of from the center and out. Looks pretty good though.


Thanks! I'll check those plants, I definitely may have them too deep as I have no idea what I'm doing and had a hard time keeping them down.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

tracyree said:


> Thanks! I'll check those plants, I definitely may have them too deep as I have no idea what I'm doing and had a hard time keeping them down.


Those plants are best wedged between crevices in the wood/rock. Or you can glue/tie them onto the rocks/wood as well.


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

:crying:So I hate it.


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

tracyree said:


> Ok, here is what I have now. I have to stop messing with it today as I'm making myself nuts. I can't see it as a while right now, so it's break time
> 
> Any and all suggestions welcome!!


I would do Monte Carlo and fill in that whole center triangle. It is easy and covers quickly. I also think it would be a nice contrast to the more grassy looking plants on the edges. Are those C. Parva or dwarf chain sword and eleocharis?


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

jmontee said:


> I would do Monte Carlo and fill in that whole center triangle. It is easy and covers quickly. I also think it would be a nice contrast to the more grassy looking plants on the edges. Are those C. Parva or dwarf chain sword and eleocharis?


Thanks! Do you like monte carlo over baby tears? Was thinking about those two 

Bump: Ok....so I tore it all down and started over. I actually am liking this much better..... 

I have some plants on order, Ludwigia super red and some val asiatica... will look for monte carlo or baby tears. 

I stuck the buce in between rocks as per suggested and took the anubias out as I couldn't really figure out what to do with them.

Now that rocks are placed, would love planting advice.


----------



## jmontee (Mar 20, 2009)

tracyree said:


> Thanks! Do you like monte carlo over baby tears? Was thinking about those two


I have never had any luck with HC Cuba (dwarf baby tears) but my Monte Carlo is doing amazing. See my thread in Aquascaping and you can see what it looks like.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi tracyree

My advice has always been to keep it simple. Too much varying advice and you will crack up with science and tech. 

Quick tip. Dont over crowd it with too many varieties of plants when doing this style of tank. Monte carlo is probably the best and easiest to grow for you. You have the basic bones of your scape set now so its only the tweeks you need to do. 

If it was me i would buy some light sand and do a path. Plant either side. Once the monte carlo is established you can take a few clumps to go between the rocks or add some moss. 

Adding smaller stones at the back creates depth and distance. 

Dont worry though, its not a race and remember this....we all had to learn from scratch. It will be great

This is my little 50ltr.
Good luck 






























Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyree (Jun 12, 2018)

gorgeous. Wow. Love your tank. Truly stunning



Colin Wrexham said:


> Hi tracyree
> 
> My advice has always been to keep it simple. Too much varying advice and you will crack up with science and tech.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Its 1 of 4. Here are my others























Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## squishface (Mar 19, 2018)

I actually loved your second attempt - the height of the rocks on the left is very dramatic, but the curve around to the formation on the right softens what could be too harsh a landscape. 

I would also second or third Monte Carlo for a carpet over HC. It carpeted my pico cube beautifully, though I did stick in some root tabs and add a cheap CO2 system. 

So exciting to think of all the possibilities! I think once you get the larger background plants you’ll be able to come up with a better vision for what you want. 

Here’s my little Montecarlo lawn (the second pic is from a few months ago, before it filled in completely):


----------

